# Where to Recone a Celestion Speaker?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I was told Weber doesnt recone Celestions anymore. Ive got a scrape /voice coil rub on a vintage Blackback Celestion, so it needs reconeing. I could buy a Made In England Greenback for 100.00 +, but what about reconing that Blackback?? Would it sound near as good? Who could do it? thanks


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

I know someone in San Diego that will do the perfect recone for your Celestion. Can you tell me the exact cone number, model, Hz, etc???

He will do a job that will keep the value of the speaker, as much as possible, better then Weber could or anyone else!!!

Will ask him just in case before you decide!!

Let me know!!


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi S.L.F. Thanks so much for your reply.The speakers a vintage Celestion Blackback G12M 25 watt 16 ohm 75HZ Rola.Theres some numbers on the meatl -T1221, JL11. I took it out the cabinet, and its hard to believe theres something wrong with this beastie. doesnt botom out or anything, no scrapes or rubs when gently pushing it in. Its such a sweet looking speaker-those old vintage real cork gaskets and the heavey ribbed paper cone are awesome. I have another cabinet with g12-65's, and they are great, but not the tone of these blackbacks, thats for certain. I have three in my cabinet aqnd one reish greenback made in England, and would give my left nad(not the one I have left, the one opposite from the right-lol) to have another Balck or creamback from the 70's. I checked inside the 4x12 marshall cabinet, and the brace right near where this speaker is mounted is loose. Is that the buzzz i heard? I will ahve to play this speak thru a 1x12 cabinet to see if its really in need of recone. I would appreciate knowing any info. on the guy in san Diego though in case I do need this blackback , or another one reconed.


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Weber will recone your BlackBack, he's only doing limited reconing now, but your speaker is one of them. He even has the 1777 cones that came stock in that speaker...

I'll PM you the link if you want it. Just let me know.


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

No prob..., like Jim just said, Weber could do it as good.....I just send you a PM GG, so you make your final decision, I think you'll be fine both ways...


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

K, THanx doods EDIT 11/19/06. Just got my cabinet back together . Tightened screws on the speakers and all over the cabinet, which included replacing some screws and filling some holes with wood filler and tighteneing some loose parts inside the cabinet as well as the screws holding the back on. Well, it turns out my Old Celestion blackback speaker wasnt in need of a recone at all. The Cabinet sounds excellent,tight and makes no superfluos noises- no problems at all. Guys, if youve been neglacting that old cabinet for a long long time, its probably time for a service , thats what I found out!


----------

